
Why We’re Sharing 3M Russian Troll Tweets - aarghh
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-were-sharing-3-million-russian-troll-tweets/
======
marsrover
This is probably the most unpopular thing I will ever say on HN but sometimes
I feel like we shouldn’t allow internet traffic across borders so liberally.

I realize that it restricts freedom online but I feel like propaganda aimed at
the citizens of the US will continue and only become more effective.

Is it worth having cross border traffic if it costs destroying the country? Is
there a better solution?

------
lelandgaunt
Blocking traffic from select countries will not solve anything. They can
trivially pivot off compromised U.S machines.

